# Roboti >  matreaals kas no elektriibas saraujas

## parols

zinu ka cilveekam no elektriibas saraujas muskulji bet savam botam cilveeka muskuljus negribu likt(dabuusu seedeet cietumaa)  motori arii ir  paaraak lieli(un dazreiz pa daargu) vai kaads nevar ieteikt kaadu meteriaalu kas sarautos tikpat speeciigi un nebuutu iipasi daargi

----------


## sharps

ir dzirdeeti ka notiek peetiijumi shajaa jomaa ka sleegtu cilindru (aciimredzot kaut kaads miiksts staipiigs plastikaats) piepilds ar speciaalu shkjiidumu. cilindra galos elektrodi. pievadot spriegumu cilindra diametrs palielinoties, garums uz taa reekjina samazinaas. kas tas par shkjiidumu, kaads spriegums jaapievada varbuut tas cilindrs ir no kaut kaadas specifiskas organiskas vielas. to visu var tikai mineet.
taa kaa pagaidaam tie ir tikai ekesperimentaali materiaali un tehnologjijas. domaajams ka praktiski nekur taadus neatradiisi.

----------


## Vinchi

Pirms kāda laika redzēju pa TV ka laikam šādu lietu taisa no nanocaurulītēm. Itkā sanāk ka rezultāts ir vairākkārtīgi stiprāks nekā cilvēka muskuļi.
Cik atceros nanocaurulītes taisa no iztvaicēta grafīta  ::

----------


## Velko

> savam botam cilveeka muskuljus negribu likt


 Dzīvnieku aizstāvji nebūs sajūsmā, bet var jau iet Luigi Galvani pēdās un izmantot vardes muskuļus  ::  Man gan ir aizdomas, ka varžu kājiņas, kas paredzētas cepšanai varētu nederēt - vajadzēs svaigas  :: 

Bet ja nopietni - nevar iztikt ar elektromagnētu? Vēl var izmantot pneimatiku/hidrauliku, bet tas būs padārgi un ķēpīgi.

----------


## parols

lai pskustināatu "kāju" visi elektromagneeti kopaa pamatiigi "noriis" ampeeras un reaali akulumators sveers airaak kaa tie elektromagneti varees panest(jau iedomaajos pirms tam)   ::

----------


## Mosfet

Nitinols

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=nit ... %93t&meta=
http://www.robotbooks.com/Muscle_Wires.htm

----------


## parols

a kur tos vareetu nopirkt

----------


## Raimonds1

Ir tādas aizdomas, ka Lavijā nevar, būs jāpasūta.

----------


## zzz

parol ja tu ceri ka nu tik nitinola stieples iekabinaas visiem elektromotoriem tad realitaate ir tieshi otraadaa. 

Prikola peec jau var taisiit robotu vai citaadu kjeemu uz nitinola, bet elektriibu vinsh riis stipri vairaak kaa taadas pat mehaniskas jaudas elektromotori.

Populaara ilustraacija

stiquito.com - nitinola tarakaans, ops, pats savas baterijas panest nav vis speejiigs, staigaa vadinjaa piesiets

Tur tu arii vari iepirkt nitinola stieples - ne diezko leeti.

----------


## parols

kur tad lai dabuu miniatuurus un leetus elektromotorus?

----------


## a_masiks

Ja *mazus*, tad no mobīlo telefonu vibromotoriem. Par nelielām naudiņām vai pat pa velti tādus var dabūt mobīlo remotdarbnīcās.

----------


## parols

lieta taada ka mazus bet spēcīgus

----------


## karloslv

jā, ar reduktoru un vēl lēti un ātri, protams  ::  visi to grib. cik spēcīgus? tev ir nojausma? kaut kādas vienības, parametri? vai tikai - vajag spēcīgus?

ja šādi neapmierina: http://www.robotmarketplace.com/product ... eared.html, tad neko tikpat kvalitatīvu un lētāku nedabūsi

manuprāt gan tev vajag servomotorus, bet nu gan pats to vēlāk sapratīsi.

----------


## malacis

Kādus 10 gadus atpakaļ joka pēc biju nopircis šādu stiepli iekš Jameco.
Gribēju taisīt bērnam šlagbomi, taču noslinkoju un neuztaisīju. Jāsak atklāti, ka robotikas projektiem šitā stieple neder, jo strāvu tērē nejēgā, spēks mazs un relatīvi ilgi izstiepjas atpakaļstāvoklī (pāris sekundes). Varbūt vienīgais pielietojums varētu būt kaut kāda rotaļlieta, kas kaut ko lēni un pilnīgā klusumā kustina, jo ar motoru pilnīgu klusumu dabūt nevar.

----------


## parols

tie motori ir paredzeeti kaa lociitavas(robotam kas staigaa,skrien un dara vel so to) max izmaksas 15 ls

----------


## karloslv

robots, kas skrien, pagaidām ir tikai zinātniskā fantastika. nu labi, Asimo prot tipa nedaudz paskriet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLta08b_QH8&NR=1, bet tas arī viss. mājas apstākļos par tādu aizmirsti.

----------


## marisviens

Varu pateikt, kaa uztaisiit ko taadu, bet lai max. izmakasas buutu 15Ls.
1. brauc uz vietu, kur par zemi maz jaamaksaa (aiz Gulbenes piemeeram).
2. iemaacies apstaraadaat zemi ar kapli, staadiit un novaakt eedamaugus.
3. kad buusi tik taalu satrenneejies, ka paliks paari briivais laiks, var saakt domaat par pamata ideju.
4. tajaa briivajaa laikaa rocies pa miskasteem un vaac fizikas, elektriibas, kjiimijas, gjeometrijas, algebras un citas noderiigas graamatas.
5. briivajaa laikaa lasi taas un kljuusti gudraaks.
6. meklee, kur lidina aaraa dazjaadas ieriices, nes taas uz maaju un kraamee kaudzees.
7. izpeeti sagaadaato un saac projekteet ieriici.
8. taisi to.
9. ja tev veel nav 100 gadu, tad sleedz to iekshaa :: .
Galvenais - nedriikst aizmirst ik briidi padarboties ar kapli.

----------


## Vikings

Ironija laba lieta.  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Paskaties Ytube "ROBONOVA", robots sastāv praktiski tikai no servo. Met ritenīšus taisa kūleņus un pumpējas uz vienas rokas  :: 
Maksā ap 750 EUR, ja pats taisīsi varbūt izdosies no lētiem servo pa kādi 150LS uztaisīt.

----------


## Andrejs

nu no lētiem servo robonovai līdzīgu robotu neuztaisīsi - spēciņš tiem būs par vāju un ari zobratiņi švaki. Robotu servo ir stipri padārgi.
http://www.trossenrobotics.com/store/c/2696-Servos.aspx
ja grib "staigājošu" robotu pa 15 ls tad vienīgais variants ir BEAM roboti. Piemēri te: http://www.solarbotics.net/bestiary/2500_walker.html

Andrejs
p.s. skaistus, mazus motoriņus ar reduktoriem var atrast magnetoptiskajās diskiekārtās (liekas ka šis formāts ir veiksmīgi miris)

----------


## parols

graamatas  maajaas padaudz un sabojaajusaas elektroniskaas iekaartas ar vajag tik motoorus un mikrokontlorieri pa to visu kopaa tie 15 ls varbuut pat vareetu izmantot amd athlon xp-m uz socket a (viens lieks meetaajas) ar taktsfrekvenci 2.13 ghz

----------


## Velko

> varbuut pat vareetu izmantot amd athlon xp-m uz socket a (viens lieks meetaajas) ar taktsfrekvenci 2.13 ghz


 Un ko tajā robotā Athlons darīs? Gribi Epi tēlot?

----------


## deivs001

> graamatas  maajaas padaudz un sabojaajusaas elektroniskaas iekaartas ar vajag tik motoorus un mikrokontlorieri pa to visu kopaa tie 15 ls varbuut pat vareetu izmantot amd athlon xp-m uz socket a (viens lieks meetaajas) ar taktsfrekvenci 2.13 ghz


 Varbūt gribi padalīties ar savu kolekciju grāmatām?

----------


## Delfins

Vislielākais plus dabīgam muskulim - tas ir ļoti ātrs un "atsaucīgs", kā arī maz "ēd"
Vislielākais mīnus motoram - ka tas būs lēns un vadība būs stipri sarežģīta. Hidraulika būs tikpat neatsaucīga un daudzrijoša.

----------


## dmd

nav jau nemaz tā, ka tas dabiskais muskulis maz "ēstu" turklāt viss tas pinķeris ar aerobajiem/anaerobajiem režīmiem.

----------


## vecteevs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBCVprX0WnY&NR=1

----------

